# Musicmatch Jukebox Plus doesn't recognize internet connection



## PCC (Oct 31, 2008)

I just downloaded Musicmatch Jukebox Plus but it will not recognize that I am connected to the internet. I can't find tech help on their website, only sales info. Any idea how to get it to recognize that I'm connected or how to contact tech help at musicmatch?


----------



## jdean (Jan 20, 2002)

Musicmatch Jukebox will no longer access the internet because it's programmed to access the Musicmatch web site and the web site is gone. If you want a player with internet access, look for a different music player. I recommend WinAmp (listening to it right now) and have heard good things about MediaMonkey.


----------



## PCC (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank you JDean for your response. This doesn't make any sense to me. How could they sell me a product which cannot connect to the internet when the advertizing promises internet connection and requires it to get tech help - 
In reading the threads on this issue I see that it is not uncommon. Thanks for your suggestion about the music and I will look into it. I didn't actually need to connect to the internet for downloading or listening to music - I purchased the product for creating CD's for use with the children and teen choirs at my church. But not being able to connect to the internet with the product leaves me without the promised technical support and besides, it's dishonest - I want what I paid for. How do they get away with it? Oh well. It's so exhausting to try to reach anyone at these companies to get satisfaction. 
Thanks again for your time.


----------



## jdean (Jan 20, 2002)

Musicmatch Jukebox isn't sold or supported anymore, at least not as far as I know. Where did you get it from? I hope you didn't buy a copy from a bootlegger!


----------



## knightrdrx (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh no! I reinstalled it on my new computer and added my old product key.
I found the setup file on oldapps.com
But I can't get an internet connection like I used to.
Which means when I burn cds, the artist and track info can't be found.
This is going to be a problem...I don't want to have to hand type it in..
I might have to get new software. Any recommendations that have similar library features and the ability to convert from wav to mp3 and vice versa?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSG.

I still use MusicMatch 10 because I like the database features like custom library views, but unfortunately Super Tagging no longer works. So I use CDex to rip CD's and it has a CDDB lookup that's similar to Super Tagging.

If you want to try another all-in-one music manager get MediaMonkey. It also has an internet lookup for artist/album information.


----------



## knightrdrx (Nov 20, 2008)

THANKS. If CDex can rip at 320 bit rate. I'll get it.


----------

